# Travel Hacking



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

So before anyone jumps to the wrong conclusion, this is "how to travel the world using travel rewards points from targeted credit card sign-up bonuses".

I found on MMM a post that led me to richmondsavers. They had some really fantastic examples of thousands of dollars in free travel legally by first identifying the least amount of reward points required across multiple airlines and then figuring out which credit cards would have the best and most appropriate sign up bonuses.

Unfortunately, it is US centric but I did notice a post at candiantravelhacking. Just thought we could have a nice place here to post tricks and tips.

Myself, for example, when I book hotels, I start by using redflagdeals cash back link to hotels.com. RFD gives me 3% back on the value of what I book. Secondly, hotels.com gives me the cash average of the last ten nights I've booked through them as one free night to be used on a future booking. (So don't think you can book several trips totalling 10 nights at Motel 8 and get a free suite at the Ritz Carlton.) Finally, I pay for all of this using an aeroplan credit card. Triple dipping. I probably get somewhere around $300-$350 cash back, 6 free nights and 10,000 aeroplan points per year.

I can't earn any hotel loyalty perks using this method, but my business travel makes it tough to focus on just one or two brands.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Our air travel is mostly domestic w/ occasional non. So our method involves Westjet deal email notices that we try to take advantage of. 
We check out the best online hotel prices and reviews through a few sites, choose one, but then still prefer to deal directly with the hotel desk and a name. We can't always get the lowest internet price obviously and if it is too far removed we revisit the choices. 
Everything then goes on one cash back visa card. We're 'KISS' people and not a fan of multiple cards. The math we did in the past and the limitations reported re/ booking with points didn't justify other cards from our perspective. Not sure if that has change materially so we may well be leaving some money on the table but its not material to our lifestyle. We're also old frogs, slower to learn new tricks.:frog:


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I signed up for the Capital One Aspire Travel World Mastercard about a week before they replaced it with a watered down, less lucrative version. So far so good. As a sign up bonus I got 35,000 reward miles (equal to $350) and my plan is to use it for the next trip. The annual fee is $120 but you get 10,000 (equal to $100) annually as well, so the net annual fee is $20 and 2 reward miles for every $1 spent....so 2% back on all spending. Ironically, this won't be the card I will use when travelling since they charge 2.5% currency conversion fee


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

My two favourtie travel 'hacks' are using the priceline permutation method:

http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/to...TATIONS-MATRICES-for-free-rebids#.VT_UbyG6e9I

and booking rental cars through costco.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Funny, I was just trying to book a Toronto hotel tonight.

I use a combination of hotels.ca/hotels.com, hotwire.com and priceline.com. I will only use hotwire/priceline for 3 star or higher. It goes something like this:

I always start by surveying what's available on hotels.com. You should *never* pay more through hotwire or priceline than what you find there. That's rule #1. If the trip is very far in the future, I may just make a fully refundable reservation on hotels.com to ensure I have a decent room.

Then I check hotwire because this is the low-effort way of making a cheap booking. I always look at total cost -- after fees -- when comparing hotel web sites. Next I go to priceline and "bid" on a hotel, adjusting my bid such that the total cost after fees is 10% to 50% cheaper than hotwire.

In my experience, priceline isn't worth it unless you can save at least 10% versus hotwire. The reason is that hotwire does a better job at telling you what you're getting (e.g. free parking, free internet) and priceline is more of a mystery. Then again, priceline typically gives you a better quality hotel at the same star rating as hotwire.

Beware the priceline bidding process because it's designed to hook the gambling/reward center of your brain, and make you want to bid higher than you logically should. Don't get carried away with it and *watch your hotwire alternative and hotels.com-determined-ceiling*. Hotwire is a quick method that often gives excellent prices, even if you don't bother with Priceline. I've found myself in a jam during some travels, where I really needed a hotel on short notice, and Hotwire is what saved the day. _It's fast_, too, and time is money.

Currently for example I already have a refundable hotel booking for Toronto. I've placed a few priceline bids over the last few days and am already within 10% versus the best Hotwire option. It wouldn't make sense to bid much higher on Priceline. I will keep watching the Hotwire price as a benchmark, and will place more priceline bids but only at 10% (or more) below Hotwire.

I run the risk that the decent Hotwire option I see today will disappear or the price will go up. If I didn't have so much time to waste on this process, I would just book the Hotwire option I see today which is $91/night for a 3.5 star downtown Toronto hotel, which is likely going to be a very nice hotel.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We use the Marriott Chase Visa card for all foreign travel and for ATM withdrawals (aka cash advance). It comes with a free room every year and points when you sign up. Just did a review of foreign Visa and ATM numbers. We saved in excess of $500 on FX fees over the past 12 months. We also had a free hotel night in Sydney,Australia ($300) and Vernon ($125). We pay a $100. fee for the card.

We use Priceline, Hotwire, Wotif, Laterooms etc for hotels when we are not staying in B&B's or pensions. We have recently had some excellent prices directly for hotel chains...Accor and Marriott. No luck on BNB yet though.

We are getting out of Aeroplan when our points are finished. But, when we travel we select a route that takes us through the US. Far fewer Aeroplan fees. For us that mean connecting in Chicago, Denver, or Houston instead of Toronto or Montreal. Our remaining points will be used for Calgary-Ft. McMurray (relatives) since the prices on that are a ripoff.

For car rentals we typically end up with Costco in North America and autoeurope.ca outside of North America. But, a standard transmission is no issue of me. Automatics can be very expensive in Europe (not so much in the UK).

For cruises we book inside the final payment window or at the last minute. Closest has been 6 days prior to sailing. Very large discounts. Because of the way we travel we often do one way air fares. There are deals to be had here outside of North America.

We have a long bucket list. We pay attention to the currency fluctuations. When our dollar was high and the Euro was low we added a number of Med cruises to our Europe land tours since they were priced in USD. We always buy them from a US on line TA but we also check the overseas web sites. Delaying a three week trip to South Africa by one year saved us just over 10 percent simply because of the currency fluctuations.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I use foundrs card


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Can’t afford a vacation? Just drink until you don’t know where you are …


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

If you sign up for the TD aeroplan infinite card through the link on Great Canadian Rebates, you get 15,000pts for sign up, then 10,000 when you spend $1000, no annual fee for the first year, AND a $50 cash back reward from Great Canadian Rebates. Just cancel it before the first year is up. There's usually one card that offers this signup deal every year, so you cycle through them and between you and your spouse, that's one free trip within north america every year.
Sometimes they have referral bonuses too, so you sign up first, then refer your spouse.
Last year it was the AMEX aeroplan platinum.

Great Canadian Rebates has some decent rebates for travel websites. Priceline, travelocity and expedia are on there. It's usually a cash rebate of 1-4%.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

fraser said:


> We use the Marriott Chase Visa card for all foreign travel and for ATM withdrawals (aka cash advance). It comes with a free room every year and points when you sign up. Just did a review of foreign Visa and ATM numbers. We saved in excess of $500 on FX fees over the past 12 months. We also had a free hotel night in Sydney,Australia ($300) and Vernon ($125). We pay a $100. fee for the card.
> 
> We use Priceline, Hotwire, Wotif, Laterooms etc for hotels when we are not staying in B&B's or pensions. We have recently had some excellent prices directly for hotel chains...Accor and Marriott. No luck on BNB yet though.
> 
> ...


Some very good tips Fraser. I will second the Costco car rentals. Have had a lot of success. Renting a full size SUV for 6 days next week in the US for $239.43 USD all-in via Alamo booked through Costco.com (not .ca). Not that I need a Yukon but the rate was cheaper than a mid-size car! Have another rental booked for two weeks at Christmas when the rates are always very high and a full size car is $505 USD all-in. Through Travelocity that would be more like $1,200.

We are done with Aeroplan as well just need to use up a couple hundred thousand points but damn its a pain.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

nobleea said:


> If you sign up for the TD aeroplan infinite card through the link on Great Canadian Rebates, you get 15,000pts for sign up, then 10,000 when you spend $1000, no annual fee for the first year, AND a $50 cash back reward from Great Canadian Rebates. Just cancel it before the first year is up. There's usually one card that offers this signup deal every year, so you cycle through them and between you and your spouse, that's one free trip within north america every year.
> Sometimes they have referral bonuses too, so you sign up first, then refer your spouse.
> Last year it was the AMEX aeroplan platinum.
> 
> Great Canadian Rebates has some decent rebates for travel websites. Priceline, travelocity and expedia are on there. It's usually a cash rebate of 1-4%.


Good tip nobleea, thanks.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. Just signed up. DW signed up on her own account. We can use the 50K points. 

25K points almost gets two of us from Calgary-Ft. McMurray. Those short hops are often the same price as going flying to Toronto.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

Another thumbs up for Costco with respect to car rentals.


----------



## PrairieGal (Apr 2, 2011)

Just curious as to why some of you are getting out of Aeroplan? I was considering signing up for the Amex Gold card to get the 25,000 point bonus. Is it a hassle to redeem Aeroplan points?


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Here's a question: Is there a way to have a Amazon.com for example? I'm heading to portland and it would be nice to just have the stuff I wanted there when I arrive rather than running around trying to buy stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have two issues with Aeroplan. The first is that it is extremely difficult to get business class seats.

But the biggie is cost. 'Free' Aeroplan seats, 60,000 points, to let's say LHR actually cost $650. Not an Aeroplan issue, an AC issue. We used to select Lufthansa flights because they did not charge the extra $250-275 each way. That has been blocked. You can still book on United without paying this but I am told that AC is working to close this option. If we did a similar trip, on Delta or United points, we would pay under $100. Last fall we flew on points from Calgary-Vienna. By selecting United/Continental routing through Chicago vs AC through Toronto we saved $275. each in Aeroplan fees.

So, why would I use Aeroplan points to LHR if it costs $650. plus 60,000 Aeroplan points when I can buy a return ticket on Transat for just under $1000?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

PrairieGal said:


> Just curious as to why some of you are getting out of Aeroplan? I was considering signing up for the Amex Gold card to get the 25,000 point bonus. Is it a hassle to redeem Aeroplan points?


Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Within north america you can usually get the flights you want if you book far enough in advance. And the fees are not bad. I think we paid $330 to fly 2 people and an infant to maui. I've never used the points for intercontinental flights (wouldn't consider hawaii intercontinent). I think the best value is short and long haul within north america.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

To put this in perspective, if you were booking the same travel to Hawaii on the Delta or United rewards program you would probably not pay more than $30. per person in fees-if that.

We have a friend in White Rock who only uses his Aeroplan or his Delta plan when he flies out of SeaTac. His last was a one way Fort Lauderdale to Seattle. The fee was $5.

I have no issue with the security and navcan fees but I resent the add on fees that AC adds.


----------



## janus10 (Nov 7, 2013)

none said:


> Here's a question: Is there a way to have a Amazon.com for example? I'm heading to portland and it would be nice to just have the stuff I wanted there when I arrive rather than running around trying to buy stuff.
> 
> Thanks.


I travel frequently to the U.S. so I have things delivered to the hotel at which I am staying ahead of my arrival. I've never had an issue with the nice hotel staff holding something for me, but I do inform them so it's not a surprise. And I don't stay at expensive hotels either.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

We use a combination of AirBnB and Couchsurfing.


----------



## Malindi (Feb 16, 2015)

*cars in Europe*

I use sixt.com in Europe. Cheaper still than the ones mentioned here, fyi


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

We have also used Sixt. Not certain if they are still a sub of Lufthansa.

We have found their prices to be very location dependent. Sometimes good, other times not so much. Guess it depends on how much inventory is available. Our best deals, especially in Italy, UK, Turkey, and Greece have been from autoeurope.ca. But you need to be able to drive a standard transmission. We always book the cheapest car and invariable get upgraded as long as we are not renting from an airport location.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Not hacking related but....

I applied for a passport renewal, in person, on May 14. There was no wait at the passport office. Five minutes later I was on my way. The promised mailing date was May 29.

The passport was issued on May 15. It arrived by registered mail this past Friday, May 22.

Great service....as it should be for $160.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Addy said:


> We use a combination of AirBnB and Couchsurfing.


I finally looked into AirBnB and wow, we are sold! Less than half the price of motels in most cases, cheaper even than youth hostels in some cities, and a wonderful variety of accommodations -- ranging from a room to an entire apartment or house. I signed up and we look forward to using it in the future. A studio apartment in Québec City for $54/night, a private apartment in Paris for $42 -- these are good deals. No more cheap motels for me!


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

I used WestJet car rentals on a recent trip to England and the price was significantly lower than others I looked at.

https://cars.westjet.com/#book


----------



## daledegagne (Apr 6, 2015)

janus10 said:


> So before anyone jumps to the wrong conclusion, this is "how to travel the world using travel rewards points from targeted credit card sign-up bonuses".


I love traveling and have been to all 7 continents, 26 countries, and lived (spent more than 6 months in) 3 so far. But when it comes to my views on using credit cards and "travel hacking", I'm always outnumbered on this one but I'll say it anyways.


Travel reward cards only outweigh other reward cards because of their initial incentives. After that, they tend to break even, at the risk to the user of them watering down their point value (as opposed to cash back where they can't). 

However justifying frequent credit card purchases with rewards is detrimental to your financial situation, not only because of the risk you put yourself at if you don't have an emergency fund (54% of Americans do not....I assume the stat is similar in Canada), but also because it pushes against what is known as transparency of payment.

Transparency of payment is the scale on which we measure the feeling that we have given up something of value, in order to receive something of value. It's the sense of loss we feel when we purchase something, and the basis by which we use to really value that item (ie. I gave up $200 for those shoes and for me, that's like working a full day for a pair of shoes). 

Using a reward card makes a transaction highly opaque (as in, we don't feel like we're giving something up for it) in a number of ways.

- Like all cards, we struggle to tie the action of swipe+enter pin to any real sense of loss. We "know" it's happening, but not as much as when we hand over a couple of crisp $20's.
- Credit card specific, we get the option to pay it over time and some feel like it's "other people's money" (making it less real)
- The "earning" of reward points makes us focus on what we _get_ rather than what we give up.

All said, this lack of transparency causes consumers who use credit cards as their dominant method of purchase to spend approximately 13% more than cash users on similar transactions. Of course this is a hard stat to carry over to airline tickets since I can't remember ever paying cash via the internet... but it definitely applies to our in-person transactions. 

*That said....* If you're going to use a credit card, then travel reward cards may trump other cards and which one is best needs to be assessed on a case by case basis. 

However, once past the point where you can use the initial rewards for travel, they drop considerably in their rewards they give out as a percentage (typically between 2-4% equivalent value of your purchases) making travel hacking with them much less efficient then simply spending less on your purchases and saving the money for travel. Not to mention the wasted energy researching and trying to squeeze 4 quarters out of a dollar.

For more information on transparency of payment, google "Money Monopoly Journal of Applied Science" and look for the research by P.Raghubir.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Unbelievable Priceline score tonight. I have an upcoming trip to Texas.

Got myself a highly rated Marriott hotel through Priceline bidding (3 stars), ended up at around $50 per night (before taxes). _Just ridiculous_. This is about half the price of a regular booking through the usual hotel outlets (hotels.com, expedia, google). Non-refundable of course.

I followed this quick & dirty approach: look up the price through Hotwire for an acceptable hotel in the region. Then do a Priceline bid about 20% under that price. If Priceline fails to give this price, then I take the Hotwire price.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I should add that the reason I know this price is insanely good is that I'm there on business travel and have my first hotel through a group/agent discount. The first hotel is $150/night. And the second hotel next door to it -- which I got through priceline -- is only rated slightly lower in quality & reviews, and it's $50/night. One third the price!


----------



## CrazyEights (May 17, 2016)

J4B, i'm gonna have to steal this hack for sure. What a great strategy.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I should clarify that I meant, first check Hotwire with its secret (final sale, name-not-disclosed) listings. Choose the region you're interested in. Let's say you see a 3 star hotel for $75/night.

At that point, click through the Hotwire screens all the way to the check-out. You need to see what the final price is, let's say it comes to $92 for one night (hotwire total).

Then go to Priceline and do a "bid" on a secret hotel. You have a good chance, but not a guarantee, of successfully bidding on a 3 star hotel in the same region for approximation 0.80 x $92 = $74 ish

You will have to experiment with the nightly rate (in the priceline bid) to get the total to work out to that 74 number. It's important to compare these TOTALS become each booking site hides different things into the taxes & fees.

Never bid on priceline for a total that exceeds the hotwire total. The reason is that priceline throws in hotels with gotchas, such as $16/day parking, whereas Hotwire is very good about spelling these out (e.g. they will assure you there is free parking). So Priceline bidding has to be done carefully.

When in doubt, go with Hotwire -- you will never go wrong with this. But it is possible to squeeze out a little extra discount using Priceline bids, if done carefully.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I've never understood priceline so I stick with hotels.ca (the place with the stupid Captian Obvious commercials). The price is usually competitive but we try to double check with other sites and direct to ensure that we are paying a fair price. They have a rewards program that gives us free nights after ten nights of hotel stays. They may not be the cheapest but they have never screwed up a single booking in over a decade of online bookings. I always make bookings that can be cancelled for free because travel plans can change. 

Is hotwire cheaper than hotels.ca, bookings.com, expedia etc?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have used Priceline bidding, and ONLY the bidding component, very successfully in the US, UK (it has been great multiple times for London), France (Paris-three time). Canada so so. Had one great win in Italy. Westin Palace, Milan four years ago for $56USD (and we were almost at par). We do Hotwire sometimes. Depends on the locale. We always consult betterbidding.com and/or biddingfortravel.com prior to bidding on P/L or doing a Hotwire hotel.

We belong to the Accor hotel chain card (Novatel, McGallery, Ibis, Mercury, etc). We have taken advantage of some excellent offers from time to time. Usually have to book for three days, pay in advance, with no cancellation. But if your plans are firm, getting a 30 percent discount and a great buffet breakfast thrown in is very attractive. Same with Hilton, Marriott, and Melia.

We shop on Booking. com but we always try to reserve direct with the hotel/B&B etc. We find that booking direct often gives us better terms or something extra,including a better room. We have a good friend in the hospitality business. She confirmed this practice.

We also ask for a cash price. Did this just a week ago in Costa Rica. Cash price was $60 instead of $75 if we had booked on Booking.com or paid with a credit card. You do have to ask...but not by email!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I like Booking.com or hotels.ca or calling the hotel directly. Decent rates.

Not a huge fan of Priceline given you must pay in advance. I like having contingencies and options.

Love Airbnb.


----------

